# WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER AND JAVA: PLEASE HELP!!!



## dalabill (Jan 21, 2000)

Whenever I try to play an "avi" file on my windows 6 media player...i click on the icon and rather than loading like an mpg and then i getting the file playing on the player...but when i click for the avi, my internet says "starting java" and then on the net it tries to load AND NEVER ON THE PLAYER!!!WHY? Please help...i think it is a setting problem...HELP


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Start>Programs>Accessories>Entertainment>WindowsMediaPlayer>View>Options>Formats. Select "Video Files" and click on Apply.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 02-04-2000).]


----------



## dalabill (Jan 21, 2000)

But their is no format or video files on my player...so what to do?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Start>Find>Files(Make sure "Look in" is pointed to your harddrive) key in mplayer2.exe and press enter. Double left click on it if it is found. Did you find it?


----------



## TONEYS (Sep 1, 1999)

You might want to consider upgrading to Windows Media Player 6.4. It has the option to select file associations.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Toneys, I don't use MediaPlayer much but I guess you are saying that plain 6.0 does not have the "Format" setting? My Media Player 6.4 has the format tab.


----------



## TONEYS (Sep 1, 1999)

bhesson,
I am not for sure since I haven't had MediaPlayer 6.0 for awhile. When I did have it and Realplayer I couldn't ever figure out how to make MediaPlayer the default application. Everytime when opening an audio or video app. Realplayer would open. After going to 6.4 I found the Format Tab to correct the default setting. I don't use either one very much.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Well, anyway dalabill. Goto the Windows Update Site and get Media Player 6.4 I know it allows you to select the different file formats. You could reassociate an avi file with Media player but it is just as easy to get 6.4


----------



## dalabill (Jan 21, 2000)

thanks to everyone but still i cannot figure why avi files will not play on the media player...i still cannot find format, i think it is a 6.4 thing...also uprgrading is not easy cuz on the microsoft site i am not able to download such a high (3000K)...i think now that my real player tries to play avi but still the starting java and then on the net w/ no audio, i get the files, so it kinda sucks! SO ANY MORE SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## dalabill (Jan 21, 2000)

Just to make it more clear...my avi files dont play on the media player 6.0...and i cant uprgrade on my comp....thanks


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Well you need to get 6.4

With a 56k connection it should take 9 minutes.

With a 33.6 connection about 14 minutes.

Why can't you download and upgrade to solve the problem? Is there more to it then the time involved?

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 02-06-2000).]


----------

